# Help - Patrick cross bike stolen from South Jose bike shop!!!



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

This bike which was stolen from La Dolce Velo bike shop on Stevens Creek yesterday, May 22. At around 6am, the thieves broke the shop display window and took the bike only.

Build is:
Cane Creek cantilevers and brake levers 
Ritchey Pro bar and stem
Ritchey Pro seatpost and WTB Pure V saddle
FSA Orbit X headset
White Industries hubs-Eccentric ENO rear laced to Velocity Deep V hoops
White Industries Crankset
White Industries freewheel
Egg Beater pedals
Michelin Mud Cross tires




















Photos from Dirt Rag coverage of the Handmade bike show https://www.dirtragmag.com/gal/showphoto.php?photo=3182&cat=648&si=patrick&perpage=12

Please be on the lookout for this. The bike belongs to bike builder Greg 'Patrick' Gardner and this is a big financial hit for him to take this loss.

francois


----------

